# Does health insurance cover theraputic massage?



## dixie (Jun 24, 2010)

Wondering if my Dr. wrote a prescription for regular theraputic massage, if it would be covered by my health insurance. 

Has theraputic massage helped you with shoulder and neck discomfort?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2010)

You really need to check with your health insurance.   They are all different.  But, even if your insurance doesn't cover it, you can probably use your Flex Account (if you have one).


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 24, 2010)

We were able to submit ours to the medical flex spending account with a doctor's order.

Deb


----------



## dixie (Jun 24, 2010)

What is a flex account? We are with United Healthcare.

thanks


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 24, 2010)

dixie said:


> What is a flex account? We are with United Healthcare.
> 
> thanks



A flex account is where you put your own money from your paycheck, before taxes, to pay for medical expenses. The advantage is the money is set aside before taxes, lowering your tax bill. The disadvantage is, if you haven't spent the money in the account by the end of the year you lose what's left over in your account. 

This is a rather simplistic explanation but, that's basically how it works. I generally set aside enough to pay my wife's prescriptions, co-payments on our dental cleanings and a couple of co-pays for doctors visits. The rules will change next year due to health care reform so I'll have to revisit what I can and can't spend flex account money on. Currently it can be spent on over the counter medications as well as prescriptions. Next year that could be eliminated. I'm going to have to make sure it will continue to pay for our glasses as it's done in the past. I believe there will be a new lower cap on how much can be placed into the flex account as well. Lot's of changes to wade through next year.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2010)

dixie said:


> What is a flex account? We are with United Healthcare.
> 
> thanks



You've already been given a good explanation.  If you don't have one set up already you can't do it until your next enrollment period.  And I don't believe it's the insurance company that offers it, but your company.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 25, 2010)

Have you tried a physical therapist?  They are generally covered by medical insurance whereas a massage therapist is not.  The PT can do massage but they also do other things.  You will be evaluated, given exercises to strengthen the affected body part, and often given heat and/or cold therapy as well as electrical stimulation or ultrasound therapy, etc.  You will most likely need a doctor's referral.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Yes, you will have to check with your insurance company*

Fortunately, my insurance covers it except for a small co-pay.  I receive the massages at my Chiropractor's office.  The massages, combined with regular chiropractic care has taken care of areas in my shoulder and neck, and so far I have been able to avoid surgery.  I think the physical therapy suggestion is a good way to go and would most likely be covered by your insurance.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 25, 2010)

I second the physical therapy route. I have been many times. Insurance coverage varies depending on your policy. Check with your insurance company. There is no way anybody can tell you about the insurance except for the insurance company or service provider. My insurance covers physical therapy 100% with no co-pay and unlimited number of visits.

I would much rather go to a physical therapist that is a medical professional for treatment.


----------

